
Dalvik: how Google routed around Sun's IP-based licensing restrictions on Java ME - toffer
http://www.betaversion.org/%7Estefano/linotype/news/110/
======
wmf
This situation is hardly new; Dalvik is (unsurprisingly) similar to the Danger
VM and a few other unlicensed embedded pseudo-Java VMs. (Blast from the past:
<http://www.networkworld.com/news/0323sun.html>)

I disagree with the analysis about patents. Dalvik has Java semantics and
probably infringes several Sun patents. But all software these days infringes
patents; who cares.

